# New Addition Glock 23 Gen 4 .40 Cal



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

As in the movie RoboCop. "IIIIIIII Likkkke IT!!!"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice Glock,but you shouldn't have done that, those Glocks start to multiply like rabbits soon after the purchase.

You might already know that though.


----------

